# iPhone 4 Battery Drain... fixed then returned...



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I changed my calendar from Exchange to IMAP and got incredible battery life yesterday (got home from work with 75% battery!)
I forced it to drain to 0% and turn itself off, charged it all night to 100%, and now it's draining at about 1% every minute or two. 

I'm stumped.


----------



## Soulstoner (Jul 10, 2008)

I have two exchange accounts and one MobileMe account with PUSH on. My battery is at about 75% at the end of the day if I'm listening to music all day at work.

If I'm chatting on eBuddy as well, it will be around 30-40%.

I have many push notifications on as well...

Either something isn't right, or you've got a lot of other apps using notifications.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Push will affect your battery for sure, but if you are getting significant drainage where you can actually watch your battery meter decrease, your problem is likely elsewhere. My phone was draining like that, losing 10% with a matter of ten minutes, and 50% by the tome I got to work. Mine is jailbroken, so I started removing apps, but in the end had to restore as a new phone, re-jailbreak, then only install the apps that I consider crucial. Seems to have done the trick, as on the hour ride home yesterday I listened to podcasts and tethered over wifi for the entire trip, and still had over 90%.


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

I would restore the phone back to factory settings and see if it's still doing it. If it is, I would suspect that it's a hardware issue and have Apple replace your phone. Did this only start when you switched btw? Or is it possible it was happening before and you didn't notice it?


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

Are you jail-broken? Certain JB apps lead to major drainage.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

I think we are paying too much attention on the percentage of the battery. To me it seems very unaccurate. For the past few days, every 30 minutes or so without usage would lead to 1 - 2 % battery drain. Last night I decided to almost kill the battery (up to 10%) and then fully charge it overnight. Usually by this time at work, with sending a couple of txt, a little browsing, I would be down to 85% or so. And right now since I unplugged at 8am, my battery is still at 100%. 

What I have noticed different from previous days, is that now when I pick up the iPhone, it feels cooler to the touch. Leading me to believe that something was running in the background... what that was, I don't know. I have a jailbroken iPhone and nothing is nor should be running in the background. 

I'm stumpted as well, I think to get an accurate reading, we need to compare what our battery life is when only 5% remains. This would give us a clearer bearing on our battery lives.

So I'm going to start that now, and keep the phone going until I'm at 5% and then post a screeny of my usage.

EDIT: Question: If you leave your phone for 20 - 30 mins, and pick it up, does it feel warm?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I noticed this same thing. On the weekend for the first time on my iPhone 4 I started MSN Messenger talk a little then I closed the app by hitting the home button. Charged my phone when I went to bed it was at 95% then when I woke up it was at 45%. That has never happened before it was a first to drain that much. I blamed it on Messenger. So I went into the multi tasking thing and removed Messenger I have no longer had problems I can sit at work till lunch and it won't drop past 99%.

So though Apple has said apps are not really running in the background they must be, something must be. I don't have push email enabled never have. I have noticed though that sometime for no reason I will get emails even though I never opened the mail program. Something is running in the background and I will blame messenger right now.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

silentsim said:


> Are you jail-broken? Certain JB apps lead to major drainage.


Which ones?


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

Ultrasn0w, Signal, Winterboard are just a few off the top of my head. Lockinfo or Intelliscreen especially if you enable weather plugins.

and regardless of jailbreak or non jailbreak Skype is a drainer.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Alright so, here's an update from me, usually by this time, I would be hoevering around 60 - 70%, and today with the same usage, these are my results and I don't know why they are so different. I'm sticking with my theory that the battery is innacurate. Or maybe now it's accurate? Who knows... But clearly, today my battery is acting the way it should be.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Strange, it's not so bad right now, and I don't think I changed anything...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Elric said:


> Strange, it's not so bad right now, and I don't think I changed anything...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I don't know what's up with the dramatic change either, nothing changed except for a couple of app updates. I'm still at 73% and usually now I'm well under 45%. 

And a bizarre thing too, my girlfriends iPhone 4 just suddenly died on her after sent a txt message. She said her battery life was at 60%. I had to put it in recovery mode and then kick it back out for it to start again. Nothing else worked, and lower behold her battery life was at 56%. Weird..

Here's my usage until now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Oops, let's try that again. My bad! New to using Tapatalk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Current status - Still haven't charged it:

40% remaining

Usage: 4 Hours, 51 minutes
Standby: 1 Day, 2 Hours


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Rounder said:


> Current status - Still haven't charged it:
> 
> 40% remaining
> 
> ...


DO you have MSN Messenger in the MultiTask list?


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> DO you have MSN Messenger in the MultiTask list?


Nope don't use Messenger. I don't IM anymore. Only txt, and Skype.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I do, but it doesn't seem to matter either way...


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Rounder said:


> Nope don't use Messenger. I don't IM anymore. Only txt, and Skype.


Did you remove Skype form Multi Task?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Elric said:


> I do, but it doesn't seem to matter either way...


If it is in the Multi task area it seems to matter because I have tried on to iPhone 4's and 1 iPhone 3GS. And all phones got hot after awhile and the battery drained wihtin a couple of hours by sitting on the table.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> Did you remove Skype form Multi Task?


No I tend to close up Skype when not using, everything thing pretty much stays open and once in a while I clear everything. 

Update on battery:

Finally reached the 10% mark, after about an hour of gaming, and using MyWi to connect my iPad up for a bit. 

Usage: 6 hours, 30 minutes
Standby: 1 Day, 6 Hours

Battery: 10%


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Close skype and remove it from the task manager. For some reason it MURDERS the battery, even though it shouldn't be running in the background.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

So battery:

Usage: 7 hours, 2 mins
Standy: 1 Day, 8 hrs, 41 mins

3% battery life left. 

Not bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Damn, I want to have skype open all the time 
My son "calls" me from his iPod touch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

So how's everyone making out with their battery times? Mine is definitely improving and is awesome now. Used my iPhone for games / browsing / texting / calls yesterday for total usage of 2.5 hours and 11 hours standby, and last night when I charged it before going to bed, it was at 79%. 

I can say that I'm very pleased with the battery life of this device, it is definitely doing better than my 3GS did. My 3GS would be at about 60-65% with exact same usage.


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

Since last full charge:
Usage 1:24
Standby 21:22
Battery is at 90%, mind you that did include a sync last night for about 10 min, so that charged the battery slightly. And I do leave it in Airplane mode when I go to sleep. Periodically I also turn off the apps not being used (as this seems to be a culprit in battery drain). Also have my mail setting to push & fetch is set to hourly. 

Now when I first brought the baby home, I charged it to full even though it had a good charge already on it. Then used it till it ran down to 0% & it shut off on its own (when I got to about 10%, I just put a movie on to drain the rest). I then charged it to 100% again.

Suggest reading what Apple says about the subject HERE. 

I also drain let the phone drain to 0% about every month or so, then charge to full. My 3G battery lasted over 2 years before it go to the point where I had to charge almost every day, depending on my usage. I ended up replacing the battery on the 3G (of course I sold it right after that - so at least the new owner will enjoy the improved battery life).


----------

